# SALE: Genuine OEM Valeo Clutches + SPEC Performance Clutches for your 2.8L!



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

MJM is ready to launch off the new year with the very best in both Genuine OEM clutch and flywheel components (from clutches, discs, pressure plates, flywheels, seals, differentials, replacement parts and more) to upgraded clutches from SPEC Clutch and Flywheel for your 2.8L Passat, A4 and A6 We've been here on this forum doing it now for over half a decade now and are ready to keep going another 10 years (and beyond). To kick off the new year, MJM is offering an introductory special on the Genuine OEM Valeo Clutches for all Audi and Volkswagen 2.8L models (Quattro and FWD). Make no mistake about it, Valeo is the largest clutch and flywheel manufacturer in the world (fact - not opinion) and supplies many auto makers with many of the clutch and flywheels for their select models. See below on who used Valeo for their clutches and flywheels; the world's biggest OEM: 

- BMW 
- Citroen 
- Chrysler 
- Fiat 
- Ford 
- GM 
- Mercedes 
- Nissan 
- Peugeot 
- Renault 
- VAG (Volkswagen Audi Gruppe) 







 
As an introductory deals to start off 2013, we are going to be offering a special deal on these kits starting at $199.95 with free shipping to the lower 48 states (and up). Keep in mind, these are nothing but OEM replacement kits and not to be used with cars with increased torque, modded motors or cars looking for a high performance clutch setup over stock. Can you use these kits on mildly modified cars you might ask? That's like asking if a pair of sneakers will last you all year or if a set of tires will last you 100K miles. Meaning, it all depends on how you drive the car and take care of your clutch with both your right and left foot. 

These are OEM replacement kits; nothing more; nothing less. That said, if aggressiveness in a clutch and flywheel is what you need, we recommend looking into a SPEC Clutch and Flywheel Kit, the very kits we use for our in-house higher horsepower cars here at MJM (a GT28RS A4 and a couple of 350 + HP 12V VR6s). For the very quickest response, please send an email (not a PM here on Vortex) through our site at www.mjmautohaus.com (or give us a call) for some 1-on-1 consultation on what might work best with your driving style. 







 
Includes: 

- OEM Clutch Disc 
- OEM Pressure Plate 
- OEM Throw Out Bearing 
- OEM Pilot Bearing and Clutch Tool 

Click HERE to place your order for $199.95 with free shipping! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 







 
Need something better than OEM? Plan on running a supercharger or even going all-out with the bolt-on mods on your 2.8L? Then you'll definitely want something bigger that holds more clamping force than the OEM Valeo Clutches. Trusted by us here at MJM for our own in-house project vehicles, the SPEC Clutch and Flywheel products are manufactured on-site at SPEC using the most advanced methods under the most strictest tolerances. SPEC would have it no other way. The SPEC commitment to making the very finest parts is at the core of what they stand for as manufacturer. When looking for the toughest, longest lasting clutch or flywheel for your car, look no further than SPEC Clutch and Flywheels through us here at MJM Autohaus. See below for the different stages for your needs and feel free to contact us through our site (it's faster than a PM) and we'll give you some 1-on-1 consultation on which kit might work before for you. 

The SPEC Stage I Clutch Kits as seen here are designed for street, drag, drift, road road, rally racing, pulling or autocross. The Stage I Clutches feature an integrally molded carbon Kevlar-based, high performance organic lining that offers smooth engagement and excellent life. This lining has an integrally bonded steel backing for strength under high clamp loads and temperatures. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street and many track/off-road applications. 


- Stage I: 

For Street, Drag, Drift, Road Race, Rallye, Pulling, Autocross 

The Stage I kits feature an integrally molded carbon kevlar-based, high performance organic lining that offers smooth engagement and excellent life. This lining has an integrally bonded steel backing for strength under high clamp loads and temperatures. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street and many track/off-road applications. 

* Bearing and Tool Kit 
* High Clamp Pressure Plate 
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly 
* Steel-Backed and Multi-Compound Woven Organic Material 


- Stage II: 

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross 

The Stage II kits feature segmented or full faced pure Kevlar disc with steel backing. This lining features excellent drivability like the Stage I, but offers slightly longer life and higher torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street, drag, pulling and autocross. 

* Bearing and Tool Kit 
* High Clamp Pressure Plate 
* Pure Kevlar Friction Material 
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly 


- Stage II+: 

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross 

The Stage II+ kits feature a multi-friction disc in a full faced configuration with carbon semi-metallic on one side and Kevlar on the other. Bridging the gap between Stage II and Stage III, the II+ offers drivability and engagement quality characteristic of the Stage II, but with a 15-20% higher torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Great for street, drag, autocross, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift. 


* Bearing and Tool Kit 
* High Clamp Pressure Plate 
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly 
* Hybrid Kevlar and Carbon-Graphite Friction Material 


- Stage III: 

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross 

The Stage III kits feature a carbon semi-metallic 6-puck sprung hub disc that has been the leading puck clutch in drivability, life and torque capacity. This unit is designed for street and race cars that require an aggressive but streetable engagement and high torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Also available in a 3-puck configuration. Great for street, drag, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift. 

Bearing and Tool Kit 
High Clamp Pressure Plate 
Carbon-Graphite Friction Material 
High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly 


- Stage III+: 

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross 

The Stage III+ kits is flagship stage for a high powered street or race car that requires a manageable and friendly engagement, the Stage III+ features a carbon semi-metallic full faced material that offers unparalleled life, friction co-efficient and drivability characteristics in one single package. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Great for street, drag, drift, autocross, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift. 

* Bearing and Tool Kit 
* High Clamp Pressure Plate 
* Carbon Semi-Metallic Friction Material 
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Got questions? Give us a ring! (11 more left in stock at this price). 

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus 

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

:cough: 
Is this for the 2.8 *V6* here? 
Thats a pretty good price if so.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Slimjimmn said:


> :cough:
> Is this for the 2.8 *V6* here?
> Thats a pretty good price if so.


This is correct. Fitment is below (Genuine OEM FTW).

- 1998-2005 Passat 2.8L 
- 1995-2001 Audi A6 2.8L
- 1996-2001 Audi A4 2.8L

We have four (4) kits on the shelf ready to ship as of today.


----------

